# Artisan Bread in 5 min a day



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

Has anyone tried this? I did yesterday and it was so easy and the bread was really good. I love it because I have bread ready to make for the next 2 weeks. Watching it on you tube convinced me to try it. So easy.

http://video.google.com/videosearch?...um=7&ct=title#


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

We have the book and live by it right now. All this bread can NOT be good for my waistline









I've made the master recipe (subbing some WW flour in there), the brioche recipe for cinnamon rolls and donuts, I've made bagels, I've made the Pain d'Epi (wheat stalk bread), the semolina loaf, I pretty much make the WW sandwhich loaf every other day for sandwhiches...

Mmmmm... bread







:


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

A co-worker of mine shared his copy with me, and I've been eager to do it. After visiting a Waldorf preschool yesterday where they were making bread for snack I'm inspired to go for it. DS asked last night if we could make bread, so how can I resist? My co-worker claimed it was super simple. He brought warm, fresh bread in every Friday which was so nice.


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

I'll have to try it with the WW flour next. My crust turned out almost too crispy. How does yours turn out? Does the book say to bake on 450 ?


----------



## Knittin' in the Shade (Feb 14, 2003)

yep, I love it. I borrowed the book from the library, and now keep bugging hubby to buy me a copy


----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

: I make it all the time. In fact I'm waiting on a loaf right now....


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

I couldn't get the youtube to open, is it the no-knead bread? I've tried this about 10 times and NEVER been able to get it turn out good. I guess I'm a crappy bread-maker.


----------



## Maddy123 (Aug 14, 2006)

Yes, LOVE the book. I know there are several mamas here who have also used their recipes. We've discussed it in various threads.


----------



## vm9799 (Feb 1, 2007)

wow, very interesting. i've never attempted bread baking before....other than sweet breads like banana or zucchini.


----------



## kellykins (Oct 13, 2004)

:







:







:







:
I LOVE THIS BOOK!!!

I've made many of the recipes in the book, cant think of them all offhand, but its fun and pretty easy, the worst part is resisting cutting open warm bread!!!

hmmmmmmmmmmm cinnamon rolls..........


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

I bought the book but haven't cracked it open yet. Don't you need a Dutch Oven to make the recipes?


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I bought the book but haven't cracked it open yet. Don't you need a Dutch Oven to make the recipes?


Nope, just regular oven. If you watch the you tube video(type in Artisan bread in 5 min a day) they show you everything except the amount of time to bake and the temp. I picked up the book and didn't buy it thinking I would not have the time to do it. Once I saw the You tube demo I had to try it. It was so easy and so delicious. I found the baking time and temp on another site.


----------



## mnnice (Apr 15, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fuamami* 
I couldn't get the youtube to open, is it the no-knead bread? I've tried this about 10 times and NEVER been able to get it turn out good. I guess I'm a crappy bread-maker.

It a no-knead receipe, but not the method is a bit different and IMO more fool proof.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annettemarie* 
I bought the book but haven't cracked it open yet. Don't you need a Dutch Oven to make the recipes?

Most of the reciepes need a flat baking stone (the book says you can sub a cookie sheet, but really recommends a baking stone. I want to get a pizza peel because sometime the proofed bread gets a bit wonky when I set it on the hot stone.


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Oh, awesome. I'll have to read it then, LOL!

I got it through one of those Chef book clubs.


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

I just used a baking sheet w foil on it and it worked great. I am going to purchase a pizza stone some time though. Also, they said to put a dish in the oven with hot water.


----------



## kellykins (Oct 13, 2004)

The pan of hot water makes A HUUUUGE difference, just so ya know!







Ive forgotten it many times and the crust on the boule is SUUUPER thick!!!


----------



## OliveGirl (Aug 12, 2004)

This month's Cuisine At Home magazine has a great recipe for artisan bread. I made two baguettes and they were fantastic! Here's a pic of them.









The magazine has some other really good recipes, too. I got it at Albertson's just last week.


----------



## avendesora (Sep 23, 2004)

Another fan here









Most of the bread is very crusty - good to go with soups or as toast, or by itself. However, I would note that it doesn't make good sandwich bread. Of course, I haven't made the 'sandwich' loaf, yet, as it requires a nonstick pan (which we avoid).

So delicious!

Aven


----------



## 19spitfire (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm so excited to try this! Off I Go!


----------



## kellykins (Oct 13, 2004)

We looove the sandwich bread!! Its not super good for you as its all -white, and Ive never messed with the recipes at all, but its super yum.
I wanted to add, I use a glazed stoneware pan to do my loaves, and it works just fine-- be sure to oil AND flour the pan though!


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *avendesora* 
Another fan here









Most of the bread is very crusty - good to go with soups or as toast, or by itself. However, I would note that it doesn't make good sandwich bread. Of course, I haven't made the 'sandwich' loaf, yet, as it requires a nonstick pan (which we avoid).

So delicious!

Aven

nak

i don't use a non-stick pan. i use a glass pyrex loaf pan and slather it w/ butter







comes out fine for me when i've made the ww sandwich loaf.

i use a pampered chef stone for baking on and a cookie sheet for proofing and transferring. i'd really like a pizza peel though, just not in the budget right now.


----------



## paulam (Jul 31, 2008)

This sounds great, I am going to have to get the book and give it a try. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## KingstonMama (Jan 19, 2008)

This sounds fantastic! Right now it takes me about 3 hours to make 4 loaves a week. Thanks for sharing!!







:







:


----------



## Dar (Apr 12, 2002)

Moved from Frugality and Finances to Nutrition and Good Eating.... (and I'll add that I've had success subbing half the white flour with ww flour, and adding about 1/3 cup more of water).

Dar


----------



## JTA Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

I have it too! Super easy. For a less crusty crust, drop the temp to 375 and bake for 45 min (about 75* less than normal and 15 min more than normal). Less crusty, more like 'regular' bread.

As a pp stated, just be sure to grease & flour your pan really well and you don't need nonstick at all!

Super easy, super thrifty!

hth!

Ami


----------



## AuntNi (Feb 26, 2003)

This could possibly be my favorite cookbook ever!







:







:







: I am so grateful to whichever MDC mom first recommended it.

Here are a couple of links:

Here's the master recipe, as printed in Mother Earth News.
http://www.motherearthnews.com/Real-...tes-A-Day.aspx

The authors have a blog! They post new recipes/variations sometimes. And they're writing a new cookbook.
http://www.artisanbreadinfive.com/

Re: weight gain - I've been eating this bread constantly since Thanksgiving, and have actually lost weight!







: I lost four pounds the first two weeks I started making it, and DH & I were eating almost a loaf per day.


----------



## oiseau (Mar 30, 2008)

I just picked this book up last week after many failed attempts at regular bread recipes (I apparently can't knead dough).
We're on our 3rd batch of dough...this is the first WW one and it's so good. It's so easy and seemingly failproof.
We bought a pizza stone at bed bath & beyond for about $20 just to bake this bread on.
We've also made pizza from the white master recipe and it turns out very well.
Big fan of this book!







:

ETA: I can't wait to try one of the last recipes in the book, the Black Cherry Chocolate Bread Pudding!!


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks for posting the video link! I've read the Mother Earth News article, went out and bought the yeast, but never got up the courage - and watching the video did the trick!

I haven't baked my first loaf yet, but have the dough all ready to go.

Is there some reason why I must use cornmeal? I don't have any. Is it ok to just dust the bottom with flour? I don't have a pizza peel either, but I do have a pizza stone.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

Are the recipes yeast based or sourdough based?


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dogmom327* 
Are the recipes yeast based or sourdough based?

I'm new to this, but I understand yeast initially, though the video suggested that when you've used up all of your dough, don't wash the container, just add the new batch - which I guess is how you make sourdough over time?

Not sure.


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laohaire* 
I'm new to this, but I understand yeast initially, though the video suggested that when you've used up all of your dough, don't wash the container, just add the new batch - which I guess is how you make sourdough over time?

Not sure.

I have one container for the peasant bread that I haven't washed in over a month and I can taste a nice sourdough tang in the bread.


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

I just took my second loaf out of the refrigerator and have it out for the 40 min.







: I'm hoping this one will turn out because the dough was sooooo cold. Turned my fridge down a bit. I hope this does not affect my loaf! My first loaf was pretty much eaten up right away but what have you found is the best way to keep the loaf fresh? I put mine in a ziploc. Here in the south things get mouldy fast!


----------



## gmvh (Nov 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laohaire* 
Is there some reason why I must use cornmeal? I don't have any. Is it ok to just dust the bottom with flour? I don't have a pizza peel either, but I do have a pizza stone.

I've not made this recipe but I do make pizza and bake bread regularly, and cornmeal definitely helps keep the bread from sticking to whatever peel you are using. Flour gets soggy over time (during the rise) and you may have to use your hands to get the bread off the peel. Cornmeal works more like ball bearings under the dough. A necessity, at my house, when dealing with a loaded piece of pizza dough!


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

Yum, my second loaf turned out even better than the first. This one I took out a few minutes early since the first ones crust was a little too crispy for me. This is one of the easiest things I've ever done and so rewarding to have a warm slice of fresh home baked bread.


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

The cornmeal works great to prevent it from sticking. I just use a piece of foil on my cookie sheet, spread some cornmeal and it does not stick at all.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

We've also been making the recipe from mother earth news. The first time we made it, it turned out a little too salty for our taste, but since we've adjusted the salt and it turns out perfectly every time! We bake ours on a pizza stone covered with corn meal in our little convection oven with a pan of water underneath. We absolutely love this recipe!


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm skeptical... how does the bread compare to kneaded bread, quality-wise? I'd rather spend the extra time kneading and have better-quality bread, and everything I know about breadmaking says that the kneading and proofing are important. How does this recipe get away with breaking the rules - what's the scientific 'excuse' behind the method? I'm intrigued.


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
I'm skeptical... how does the bread compare to kneaded bread, quality-wise? I'd rather spend the extra time kneading and have better-quality bread, and everything I know about breadmaking says that the kneading and proofing are important. How does this recipe get away with breaking the rules - what's the scientific 'excuse' behind the method? I'm intrigued.









Honestly, the ww sandwich bread I've been making using the Artisan in 5 method better than the ww loaf I was making the traditional way.

I'm not sure of what the scientific 'excuse' is, but it's a pretty wet dough. It does 'proof' after you form it, it just doesn't need any kneading.


----------



## fek&fuzz (Jun 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *treemom2* 
We've also been making the recipe from mother earth news. The first time we made it, it turned out a little too salty for our taste, but since we've adjusted the salt and it turns out perfectly every time! We bake ours on a pizza stone covered with corn meal in our little convection oven with a pan of water underneath. We absolutely love this recipe!

Were you using sea or kosher salt? or regular salt? if using the small grained regular salt, then you'd use less, since kosher salt has bigger grains and takes up more room in the spoon.


----------



## 425lisamarie (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
I'm skeptical... how does the bread compare to kneaded bread, quality-wise? I'd rather spend the extra time kneading and have better-quality bread, and everything I know about breadmaking says that the kneading and proofing are important. How does this recipe get away with breaking the rules - what's the scientific 'excuse' behind the method? I'm intrigued.









I did this method a while, though I don't like it so much. I LOVED it while I was initially making it, though my bread baking has evolved a great deal. I only bake with a sourdough culture now, I always have, but now I'm strict about it, and I put very little hands on effort in to it. Once I form my loaves at night, I put them in the fridge and then the next day whenever I want I take them out and bake....granted they need a few hours on the counter to get room temp and finish proofing.

I dont care for the packaged yeasty taste. I've done no kneed bread recipes that are just as easy, you just don't store several pounds of it at a time. It's pretty much the same thing. If this idea intrigues anyone but you don't want to buy a book or do the store a large quantity I would visit breadtopia.com and watch his videos and try the recipe.

The artisan 5min a day book uses far too much yeast for me, like 1.5 tablsepoons for a 6 cup batch, and you need that much if you're going to store it a long time

I actually found it more effort to hack off the right amount, weigh it to make sure, then to make 1 no knead loaf at a time because all you do there is mix in a bowl and cover untill the next day, and I know it's one loaf, or if you double, two. You get a better flavour because you are using very, very little yeast and letting it develop overnight


----------



## AJP (Apr 30, 2003)

I believe the scientific 'excuse' for this method working is that gluten can develop without kneading given a properly moist environment _and_ enough time. Or so I've read. (I haven't used this exact method, but have done no-knead bread with excellent results.)


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fek&fuzz* 
Were you using sea or kosher salt? or regular salt? if using the small grained regular salt, then you'd use less, since kosher salt has bigger grains and takes up more room in the spoon.

We use a natural local sea salt. I will admit it is a little saltier than any other salt I've ever tried. However, we've since adjusted the amount and now our bread is awesome! Also, we found the first day the bread was way too salty, but as the week wore on, the bread became less salty tasting.


----------



## BekahJ (Sep 4, 2007)

Do you just leave the rest of the dough in the fridge until you want to bake it? Or do you have to bake it all the same day?


----------



## Frisha (Jan 19, 2007)

I just leave it int he fridge till the day I bake it. Generally 1 batch of dough will last us about 3 days of baking but then we enjoy the bread in so many different ways. Have a batch rising right now to bake some in awhile to go with a stew I have in the slow-cooker.


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

I love this book!

I have been baking bread for about 25 years and have more bread books than I care to admit







It isn't like I will get rid of any of the others because I still like my other recipes, but I like these ones for ease of use. I can easily have a loaf of bread ready for breakfast and making lunches soon after I get up in the morning. That is a huge help with three growing kids!

I also like being able to make a quick loaf of delicious fresh bread for dinner while I am preparing other things for the meal.

When I do it right the loaves look and taste at least as good as bakery bread.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BekahJ* 
Do you just leave the rest of the dough in the fridge until you want to bake it? Or do you have to bake it all the same day?

We just cut off about a fist of dough whenever we want to bake some. The rest of the dough stays in the fridge.


----------



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

Another fan


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laohaire* 
Is there some reason why I must use cornmeal? I don't have any. Is it ok to just dust the bottom with flour? I don't have a pizza peel either, but I do have a pizza stone.


You can use flour, but it burns at high oven temps, and like a PP said, it gets sticky. I haven't used this method, but my pizza dough recipe bakes at 400.

BTW--a peel? SOOOO worth the investment. Even if you only make pizza once ina while.


----------



## calebsmommy25 (Aug 23, 2008)

I use this recipe and it is great. The pizza stone and pan of water do make a huge difference. I have been experimenting with using part whole wheat flour. The best combo is 5 1/2 cups of reg. flour to a cup ww. I love to use this recipe for my pizza too. The thick crust is just delightful. Mmm...I think I'll have to bake up a batch today.







:


----------



## NativeMom (Aug 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mnnice* 
It a no-knead receipe, but not the method is a bit different and IMO more fool proof.

Most of the reciepes need a flat baking stone (the book says you can sub a cookie sheet, but really recommends a baking stone. I want to get a pizza peel because sometime the proofed bread gets a bit wonky when I set it on the hot stone.

I've been making the bread now for about 6 months and have never used a stone. I line a round pizza pan that has holes in it with parchment paper and the bread comes out great. The few times, I've forgotten the paper, I've really regretted it.









One other thing I've noticed is that if I forget to take the bread off of the pan/paper almost immediately, the crust underneath gets soggy instead of staying crispy.


----------



## sweetpeppers (Dec 19, 2007)

I saw one of these recipes in the newspaper after the book first came out and it has been my go to bread recipe ever since. It's soooo good. I add whole wheat flour though.


----------



## sapientia (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm a huge bread baking fanatic-and I adore this book! My kids love the bread, I have to make double batches







:


----------



## rosie29 (Aug 18, 2004)

What containers do you mamas use? I'm hoping to find something that's not plastic (glass would be best, I suppose) and wondered if you have ideas for something that's not air-tight.


----------



## maureen73 (Jul 31, 2007)

I found this recipe on Mother Earth News....since I am not the best baker I was scared to try it but it is SO EASY and absolutely delicious. Everyone I have let try it wants the recipe. We just made our third batch today. I can't wait to find the book!!!!







:


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

I have my 2nd batch in the fridge.


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

Using kosher salt like the recipe suggests definitely makes a difference -finely ground salt will make the loaves twice as salty!

I don't worry about weighing the loaves. The books suggests cutting off a piece of grapefruit sized dough and that always works fine.


----------



## Carley (Aug 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FillingMyQuiver* 
All this bread can NOT be good for my waistline









Mmmmm... bread







:









So LOL! TOTALLY! I think I've gained a good 10lbs over the last few years of breadmaking! A lot of test batches went into perfection!

I have never read this book, but I had to chime in after readiing this comment!

I make my bread the old fashioned way using the basic bread "recipe" from Laurel's kitchen. I make yogurt & cottage cheese so I always have whey.

I soak 6 cups whole grain flour (only $0.69/lb that I grind fresh @ my grocery!) & 1 generous Tbsp salt with 2 1/2 cups whey (I accumulate whey & potato water in an 8 cup pyrex measuring cup for on hand use). I leave 1/2 cup of whey mixture out overnight.

in the morning add the yeast and either honey to 1/2 cup liquid & after it proofs (after breakfast) I add it to the dough, knead about 10 minutes & then let it rise on the bookshelf in my living room while we go do whatever we have to do.

Later on it's all billowy, I punch it down & make 1 loaf AND rolls or pizza crust or cinnamon raisin bread or a loaf to give to my mom or in laws.

Since I have the luxury of spending that 10 minutes in the am & am home sporadically throughout the day, this just works fantastic.

SO CHEAP!!!!!!!!


----------



## ErinBird (Dec 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rosie29* 
What containers do you mamas use? I'm hoping to find something that's not plastic (glass would be best, I suppose) and wondered if you have ideas for something that's not air-tight.

I have a stainless steel bowl- it holds about 15c of water (close to a gallon) and I've never had an issue with the dough taking up too much space. The lid is sfitted enough that the dough doesn't dry out, but not so much that the dough cannot vent. The lid is plastic, but doesn't touch the dough.


----------



## mnnice (Apr 15, 2003)

I use a 4 1/2 quart glass bowl with a plastic lid, I just don't seal the lid completely tight.


----------



## NativeMom (Aug 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carley* 







So LOL! TOTALLY! I think I've gained a good 10lbs over the last few years of breadmaking! A lot of test batches went into perfection!

I have never read this book, but I had to chime in after readiing this comment!

I make my bread the old fashioned way using the basic bread "recipe" from Laurel's kitchen. I make yogurt & cottage cheese so I always have whey.

I soak 6 cups whole grain flour (only $0.69/lb that I grind fresh @ my grocery!) & 1 generous Tbsp salt with 2 1/2 cups whey (I accumulate whey & potato water in an 8 cup pyrex measuring cup for on hand use). I leave 1/2 cup of whey mixture out overnight.

in the morning add the yeast and either honey to 1/2 cup liquid & after it proofs (after breakfast) I add it to the dough, knead about 10 minutes & then let it rise on the bookshelf in my living room while we go do whatever we have to do.

Later on it's all billowy, I punch it down & make 1 loaf AND rolls or pizza crust or cinnamon raisin bread or a loaf to give to my mom or in laws.

Since I have the luxury of spending that 10 minutes in the am & am home sporadically throughout the day, this just works fantastic.

SO CHEAP!!!!!!!!

I know I must sound like a bumpkin, but none of the stores within an hour of me have fresh grains AND a grinder. I'd love to know which stores do. I can, however, grind grains in my Vita-Mix, but have to order the grains in bulk from the co-op.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## NativeMom (Aug 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rosie29* 
What containers do you mamas use? I'm hoping to find something that's not plastic (glass would be best, I suppose) and wondered if you have ideas for something that's not air-tight.

I would love to find another container, but right now I'm using a 5-qt. plastic one that has a low profile and therefore fits easily in the fridge. I just sit the lid on it, but don't push it down.


----------



## Carley (Aug 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NativeMom* 
I know I must sound like a bumpkin, but none of the stores within an hour of me have fresh grains AND a grinder. I'd love to know which stores do. I can, however, grind grains in my Vita-Mix, but have to order the grains in bulk from the co-op.

Thanks for the info.

Oh man.. I fell you! I don't know how the average person could retain & store their own grinder. I didn't know Vitamix could grind grains!!! Is it big???

My market is Central Market, but they're regional http://central-market.com/

They have 2 wheat grinders full of fresh wheat (white and brown) in the bulk foods section, right where they have the grinders full of peanuts & almonds.

You might be able to work something out with a local mill. I definitely go through a lb of flour/week. Maybe I should do that myself & see if they can beat my price!


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

Some grocery stores that carry bulk foods (like Winco) will have whole wheat berries. Properly stored they can last 30+ years. I get mine through the LDS Cannery, so it's stored in #10 cans, but you can also put it in 5G buckets with Gamma Lids.

I just bought the book and am now waiting for a package from Amazon







: Of course I had to be a cheapskate and go for the free supersaver shipping so I have to wait longer. I shoulda just forked over the extra 6 bucks. I'm so anxious to try it.


----------



## thismama (Mar 3, 2004)

Wow this bread looks awesome! But I can't find the recipe in any of the links? And anyone know if it can be made wiht all whole grain flour?


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

The recipe is on page 5 of the article from this link: http://www.motherearthnews.com/Real-...tes-A-Day.aspx

The rest of the pages talk about using different types of flour, salts, etc. . . We've made it will all whole grain flours and it worked well


----------



## Delicateflower (Feb 1, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Smokering* 
I'm skeptical... how does the bread compare to kneaded bread, quality-wise? I'd rather spend the extra time kneading and have better-quality bread, and everything I know about breadmaking says that the kneading and proofing are important. How does this recipe get away with breaking the rules - what's the scientific 'excuse' behind the method? I'm intrigued.









The cold soak in the fridge messes with the gluten. The texture is not like a normal no-knead bread.

And I think I just realised why my proofing takes so long. I don't use kosher salt so I'm using too much for the yeast.


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

I just finished our second pizza using this simple recipe. It turned out awesome. I rolled it out thin like they said in the book, put on some sauce with some grated cheese and drizzled some olive oil over the top. I made it simple for my 2.5 yr old. Baked it for 8-10 min. Best pizza ever! Love it. I'm now using half the recipe because over the past few months I have been eating way too much bread.







This way I have enough for 1-2 loaves of bread and a pizza or twoas I need them.


----------



## AJP (Apr 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carley* 
Oh man.. I fell you! I don't know how the average person could retain & store their own grinder. I didn't know Vitamix could grind grains!!! Is it big???

Home grain mills aren't large, nothing like commercial models, mine takes up about the same amount of space as a food processor. I like to think I'm above average







, but I'm of average means and have a smallish kitchen.


----------



## NativeMom (Aug 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carley* 
Oh man.. I fell you! I don't know how the average person could retain & store their own grinder. I didn't know Vitamix could grind grains!!! Is it big???

My market is Central Market, but they're regional http://central-market.com/

Carley,

Thanks for the link. I'm anxious to check it out.

To answer your question about the Vita-Mix, it is bigger than a regular blender in that it is too tall (with the container on) to fit under a normal wall-mounted cabinet. However, I have one small counter space next to the sink where there is no overhead cabinet and I keep mine assembled there. It makes for easy cleanup, and since I often use it 5 or 6 times a day, I'd rather not have to get the container out of the cabinet over and over.









Oh, I just reread your post, and to clarify, according to the salesperson when I bought my Vita-Mix, you can definitely grind grain in the regular "wet" container, and I do. However, they also sell a "dry" container in which the blades are angled differently. From what I've read, this makes grinding grains even easier. Someday I'll have to upgrade.


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

Has anyone had any luck subbing 100% whole wheat flour in the basic boule recipe? I can never get the hydration quite right, so my dough is either too dry, which gives a dense crumb, or I end up with dough even too slack for this method, that can't stand up. I don't want to make bread with honey or a lot of butter, because I'm feeding it to my baby, who is not a year yet.

I also want to say that I absolutely LOVE this book, this method, and I highly recommend the pecan sticky rolls. Even though my oven caught fire twice while making them. Totally worth it. Just put a pan under to catch and dripping caramel...


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

Yay, my copy came last week. I made the boule recipe and baked a loaf on Saturday and today. Yum (even though I misread the salt measurement and put too little in). The bread does come out tasting better after a few days in the fridge.

I'm going to try some WW next and DH wants to try some rye.


----------



## f&p'smama (Sep 3, 2006)

I was making this bread all the time earlier this year & it was very good. I took a bit of a break, made some dough the weekend before last & made it this weekend & it didn't taste right. It had an alcoholic taste & it actually gave me a stomach ache. I didn't have enough white flour, so I used 2 cups whole wheat. Could that have caused it? Or was it just time. It certainly didn't have a sourdough taste, just kind of like alcohol.


----------



## NativeMom (Aug 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pam_and_Abigail* 
Has anyone had any luck subbing 100% whole wheat flour in the basic boule recipe? I can never get the hydration quite right, so my dough is either too dry, which gives a dense crumb, or I end up with dough even too slack for this method, that can't stand up. I don't want to make bread with honey or a lot of butter, because I'm feeding it to my baby, who is not a year yet.

I also want to say that I absolutely LOVE this book, this method, and I highly recommend the pecan sticky rolls. Even though my oven caught fire twice while making them. Totally worth it. Just put a pan under to catch and dripping caramel...

I've used half whole wheat, but haven't worked up to 100% yet. Anybody else?

My family loves the pecan sticky rolls too, although I feel guilty eating them. However, I wonder if I'm making them in a different kind of pan? I haven't had them drip. Of course there's all kinds of other scary stuff inside my oven, just not caramel.









Thanks,
Angela


----------



## LemonPie (Sep 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *f&p'smama* 
I was making this bread all the time earlier this year & it was very good. I took a bit of a break, made some dough the weekend before last & made it this weekend & it didn't taste right. It had an alcoholic taste & it actually gave me a stomach ache. I didn't have enough white flour, so I used 2 cups whole wheat. Could that have caused it? Or was it just time. It certainly didn't have a sourdough taste, just kind of like alcohol.

It probably went bad. The book says to keep any recipes with WW flour for 5 days, and the all-white flour recipes can stay in the fridge for up to 14.


----------



## es1967 (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *f&p'smama* 
I was making this bread all the time earlier this year & it was very good. I took a bit of a break, made some dough the weekend before last & made it this weekend & it didn't taste right. It had an alcoholic taste & it actually gave me a stomach ache. I didn't have enough white flour, so I used 2 cups whole wheat. Could that have caused it? Or was it just time. It certainly didn't have a sourdough taste, just kind of like alcohol.

This happens to me after around a week. I kept thinking it was that my container was not letting the gas's escape or placement of the container in
my refrigerator. My bread still turns out fine. If this happens I let it rise for a longer time and bake it thoroughly. Then it does not have the alcohol taste. I heard you can keep the dough for 2 weeks. Sometimes I make only half the recipe which works out better for me. I was eating way too much bread.


----------



## jgracefrank (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pam_and_Abigail* 
Has anyone had any luck subbing 100% whole wheat flour in the basic boule recipe? I can never get the hydration quite right, so my dough is either too dry, which gives a dense crumb, or I end up with dough even too slack for this method, that can't stand up. I don't want to make bread with honey or a lot of butter, because I'm feeding it to my baby, who is not a year yet.

I also want to say that I absolutely LOVE this book, this method, and I highly recommend the pecan sticky rolls. Even though my oven caught fire twice while making them. Totally worth it. Just put a pan under to catch and dripping caramel...

When I made a batch last week, I used 1 cup unbleached organic all-purpose flour and 6.5 cups of whole spelt flour, and it was fantastic! I've found that I need a total of 7.5 cups of flour instead of the 6.5 total cups the master recipe calls for... I'm not sure why.


----------

